# Anyone heard of Baja Cresta rocks?



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

I'm looking for some stackable rock for my 75g. At my local building materials store, they have these rocks called Baja Cresta in grey for $0.12/lb. I tried Google search if anyone had used this in their aquarium or if it's fish friendly but couldn't find any result. What should I do?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ask the owner about the mineral content of the rock.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Probably a "trade" name, i read somewhere to pour some vinegar on them, if they react dont use, dont know if this works though


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

Their salesman seems to be clueless about how these rocks affect water chemistry since the stuff they sell are used for gardening mostly.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But if he could tell you "this is granite" or whatever, then you would know.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

See if your salesman can get the info from his supplier regarding the mineral content if it is natural rock or ingredients if it is man-made rock.


----------



## cbechdel (Jun 9, 2012)

according to:
http://www.southwestboulder.com/boulder ... resta.html
they are granatic in origin.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Some good info here

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/rock_metals.php


----------

